# Midwest Sportsman



## BANDIT (Apr 22, 2004)

Good Luck to all the OGF guys fishing the Classic this week, bring that boat back to Ohio.... :B


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

I think that it is two boats from the classic, one for each team member. Two Nitro 882's if I remember correctly. Good luck to the guys fishng it!

Eric


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

Got an update from Phil tonight after day1. A team from the central Ohio division came in with 14lbs! It was Cooper & Workman I think? Marshall & his partner Will caught 3 fish that weighed in over 10 lbs. Marshall had a 5 lber that led BB for a while, but it ended up going to someone with just under a 7 LB fish. Phil & Gabe had 2 fish weighing in at over 6 lbs. Right now I think somewhere around 18 lbs is leading the tourny. Cold front fishing tomm!

GO C.O.D & COLUMBUS DIVISIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGDAWG (Apr 17, 2004)

Any updates from any of the boys?? Hopefully they all did well.


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

Took just under 30 LBS to win. Most of the teams I mentioned before struggled on the 
2nd day


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Just got back in town from the classic . A team from the Ceasers Creek Division brought home the 2 Nitro's for Ohio . They had 10 fish that went 29.78 I believe . Out of or division Cooper & Workman ended up with over 17# which put them in 31st pl. over all . They did end up cashin a check though .  Marshal & Will could only get 2 keepers on day 2 wich put them around 15.5 # and around 38th pl. A few of our teams also had a good 1st day but due to the winds and cold front it made getting to their spots impossible on day 2 .  All in all I think we all had a great time and it was great to hang out with everyone as a group .


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Had a good time at the tourney. This lake has some nice bass in it. We was there a few days before the tourney and got some big ones during practice. None of my practice patterns held up for me because of the wind and change in weather. I couldn't even get to my best spots and fish because of the waves and wind. We tried but i had waves crashing over the front of my little boat (17' aluminum sea nymph). Good thing my bilge pump worked. I really needed more trolling motor power also. We went through both my trolling motor batteries each day. Luckilly we were able to find some fish in water somewhat fishable and made the best of it. I lost a good one on day one that would of helped a lot in the end. We ended up with 15.53lbs and 38th place but im still waiting for midwest to post the official results.(Just incase i goofed on the counting) I can't complain there were around 349 boats, the largest tourney i have ever been in. I had a blast hanging out with Phil and Gabe. Those guys fun to be around. I also got to know some other midwest guys that were a lot of fun to hang around too. I got a pic of a few of my fish i'll post them later.


----------



## BIGDAWG (Apr 17, 2004)

Good job guys, welcome home...Way to represent central Ohio!! BD


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

Good job Marshall!


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Great job guys


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I was finaly able to get some results . Here are the teams that made a check . Man were there some big fish weighed in this year ! 

) Bob Robinson / Gary Hill 29.38 lbs (Ohio)
2) Tom Evans / felix Fugate 28.41 lbs (TN)
3) Wayne Dial / Ray Meredith 28.36 lbs (KY)
4) Ronnie Grant / Don Ingram 27.94 lbs (KY)
5) Jay McKinzie / Todd Lowery 26.72 (MI)
6) Charles Rowe / Kenneth Rowe 26.41
7) Kevin Mudd / Kenny Mudd 25.95
8) Roger Hawkins / Gary Matthews 24.75
9) Marty Sisk / Ken Heckel 23.83
10)Charles Shelton / William Shelton 23.27
11)Dan Hamric / Joe Davis 22.92
12)Ronnie Whitted / Tim Johnson 21.73
13)Doug Rowe / Dearl "Netman" Turner 21.62
14)Jim Turner / Patrick Mertins 21.49
15)H.L. Knight / Jeff Knight 21.08
16)Brian Whitaker / Don Whitaker 20.99
17)Jessie Schwerk / Doug Lepper 20.61
18)J.B. Massingall / Brian Myers 20.36
19)Mike Milton / Paul Sharp 20.27
20)Brian Crawford / Alfred Goldsberry 20.25
21)Jim Gullett / Steve Riley 19.50
22)Donnie Maggard / Charlie Anderson 19.41
23)Joe Barger / Ronnie Knott 18.97
24)Morris Mudd / Virgil Durbin 18.87
25)Kevin Meunier / Shane Williams 18.69
26)Dave Skinner / Willie Dowell 18.56
27)John Miller / Phil Miller 18.11
28)Clark Marshall / Porter Lobb 18.10
29)Kelly warner / Kevin Warner 17.63
30)Gene Godwin / Randy Conlon 17.32
31)Randy Cooper / Don Workman 17.19 (COD Division)
32)Kenneth Ingle / Kelly Ingle 17.06
33)Jeff Smith / Robert Hitchcock 16.60
34)Scott Miller / Keith Gyulvefzi 16.19
35)Greg Church / David Curtis 16.11 

Big Fish Day 1.....7.06lbs Rick Faulkner / Perry Kiser $1,700
Big Fish Day 2.....7.89lbs Charlie Rowe / Kenneth Rowe $1,700


----------



## reelmanly (May 19, 2005)

Marshall and Will, Outstanding job guys, for the size of the boat and limited lake access I'd say ya kicked some Bass. Had my fingers crossed for ya at weigh in. Don't forget about the fishin Xmas party we talked about, might see ya's at the cold water tourneys at Alum, If either of ya want to fish a 15 acre private lake with some big Hawgs in it touch base with me, it's set up with small boat motor battery, bring Jigs and Tubes. Great job again guys, those BIG tourneys are a blast. 
Chuck G.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

It was great to have the chance to hang out with you some while we were there Chuck . I am looking forward to the X-Mas party , sounds like it is a blast !  See ya on the water real soon .


----------



## Boomer (Apr 22, 2004)

Good Job gentlemen sounds like you guys had a blast.



Rusty


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

A few of the fish we caught At Kentucky lake including my 5.51 lber i got during the tourney.


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

Hard to believe those were caught by the guys who finished 38 place! Those some quality fish. That LM in the darker picture looks like a good fish. The colors on it are great. Is that the same as in the pics above? The guy standing behind you is impressed too


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Adam, those were two different fish, the dark photo was caught in practice and was 4lb 11oz.


----------



## UDBasser (Apr 9, 2004)

I wish I would have gotten a pic of my 6.13 lm on day 2. Got me 3rd big bass and $600!

Ended up in 36th with just under 16lbs. If Dave and I didnt spend half the day swinging at eachother we may have done better. haha. ahwell.


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

Those are some beautiful fish, and thanks for sharing the pics with us. Congrats on a well-fished tourney, obviously.

Eric


----------

